# Mold test



## hillbilly jim (Aug 11, 2016)

Yesterday (10 AUG), at 3:30 PM, I put a quarter of raw Sharp Cheddar and a quarter of Sharp Cheddar that has been smoked for 16 hours on a plastic food sheet and covered them with a glass bowl.

This test is to indicate which one will show mold first and how long it takes to develop.

I will report with a photo as soon as I see evidence.













IMG_5033.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Aug 11, 2016


----------



## jasper7 (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 11, 2016)

I-would-pay-to-see-the-MONEY-SHOT.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 11, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm sort of curious as to why you are doing this experiment.

Vac packed cheese will stay good without mold for a year or longer in the fridge.

Do you store your cheese un-refrigerated?

Just asking.

Al


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 12, 2016)

My hypothesis is that the smoke will act as a retardant to the onset of mold.

I know the raw cheese is going to mold and I fully expect the smoked cheese to mold. The purpose of this test is to determine the time lag (if any) of the smoked cheese going to mold as compared to the raw cheese.

The raw cheese is simply acting as a 'base standard' against which the smoke cheese will be compared.  

No, I *DON'T* store my cheese unrefrigerated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2016)

OK I understand now.

I think you may be right, that the smoke will inhibit mold growth.

Should be interesting.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm curious, too. I coat my cheese with olive oil and vac pack and have yet to see any mold after months. I've had snack sticks develope mold after 3 or 4 weeks in the fridge in baggies. I think it's all about air & moisture, not smoke.
Points for sacrificing two hunks of cheese for science!! Thumbs Up
:popcorn


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 12, 2016)

The smoke is a mold retardant and this experiment should prove it. Another proof is the known fact that cold smoking dry cured sausages/salamis after they develop the beneficial white mold will kill it.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 12, 2016)

No mold yet, but it's still early. I'll let y'all know soon as I see anything.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 13, 2016)

I found evidence this morning about 8:30 AM. That's less than three full days.













IMG_5037.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Aug 13, 2016


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 15, 2016)

Four days into the test and there's mold developing all over the raw cheese. None at all yet on the smoked cheese.


----------



## b-one (Aug 15, 2016)

What temp is the cheese being kept at?


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 16, 2016)

b-one said:


> What temp is the cheese being kept at?


Between 68 and 70. I just checked it again. Still no mold on the smoked piece.


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got smoked cheese that has been vac packed and going on 22 months old  in my snack fridge , there is no mold.


----------



## fpmich (Aug 18, 2016)

cool test.  I'm waiting to see the time lag diff too.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 18, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> I've got smoked cheese that has been vac packed and going on 22 months old  in my snack fridge , there is no mold.


​The two cheeses in this test are neither packaged or refrigerated.

I just checked it again and there's still no mold on the smoked cheese. The raw cheese is past the point where most people would chuck it in the trash. 

I have noticed, however, that the color of the smoked cheese is darkening.


----------



## hillbilly jim (Aug 18, 2016)

I shot this photo this morning (18 AUG 16). This is after 8 days under a glass bowl at ambient room temps.













IMG_5044.JPG



__ hillbilly jim
__ Aug 18, 2016


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 18, 2016)

Excellent experiment, Hillbilly!
I think at this point we know smoking is a good thing (We all agree on that, anyway, right? [emoji]128512[/emoji])
I think now I would package the smoked one and slice the mold off the other one and eat it. Don't tell my wife that, though....
Dan

:points:


----------



## fpmich (Aug 21, 2016)

That's amazing so far!

Especially, as the smoked cheese is so close to un-smoked and under same bowl.  It certainly is exposed to mold spores and yet no signs of any growing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2016)

That's amazing Jim!

Great experiment!

Al


----------

